# In praise of orange cats...



## kit279 (13 March 2014)

I am tediously trying to revise for a post graduate exam today and it's been great being at home as my lovely old orange Maine **** cat has been keeping me company very faithfully.  I've had him nearly 9 years now (rescue cat) and its been nice looking back at some of my old photos of him and all his quirky little habits...

Helping with work...













Helping with the horses...



















Going for a country walk...







Guarding shoes...













Gymnastics..







Cleaning the bathroom...







Cleaning the car...







Folding the tablecloth...







Siding with my husband...








Relaxing...







Being a bad cat and bumping his girlfriend off her food..







And of course, sleeping...













Who else has a wonderful orange cat?!


----------



## PippiPony (13 March 2014)

Looks like a great character


----------



## armchair_rider (13 March 2014)

I have two, one of which is currently full length on my lap.


----------



## JillA (13 March 2014)

Orange cats are ace - except when they are leaving a myriad of cat hairs underneath and around the keys on the keyboard







You might not have known he was orange a while ago








Both of yours are lovely and fluffy, mine is more a shorthair (when he isn't covered in mud - no idea how he got like that) and actually, more peach than orange


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (13 March 2014)

Oh he's gorgeous orange AND floofy! I also have a rescued orange boy we have had him 7 years and I miss him whilst I am at uni  Although he would be terrified of going near horses he runs away from mice and kittens.


----------



## Pie's mum (13 March 2014)

Wonderful orange cats!!! I only have a Siamese and a boss eyed blue cat (both also wonderful lol) - I do think orange cats are beautiful.


----------



## Captain Bridget (13 March 2014)

I love orange cats! I'd always wanted one and finally got the chance when my friends cat had kittens. 

He is a big soppy idiot and love him to bits! I would love a super fluffy orange one day, but not sure I could cope with the hair! Short is bad enough!

This is my ginger moggy!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 March 2014)

We had one sadly we lost him when we moved here in an RTA, big fluffy long haired boy - Your boy is gorgeous.


----------



## webble (14 March 2014)

AWww lovely cats, this is my boy, he has faded as he has got older he is now 15 and is pretty much permanently attached to his friend


----------



## Fransurrey (14 March 2014)

I have an orange cat. She is officially called Sandy, but at home we call her the Ninja. She's 17, now. I took her on from CPL last year, as a stone death, arthritic, yowly thing. She's a typical cantankerous old lady, but very affectionate.


----------



## pines of rome (14 March 2014)

I just love ginger cats, my Jaffa is such a little character and I am so glad I opted to have his leg amputated when he was diagnosed with a bone cancer, as he is doing really well and has all his old naughtiness back and is happy!


----------



## Janah (14 March 2014)

Our last orange cat was called Dandelion.  He disappeared at 6 years of age never to been seen again.  Still look for him when out and about, it is the not knowing that is so awful.


----------



## Supertrooper (14 March 2014)

LOVE my ginger boy.........







He's a massive character


----------



## Supertrooper (14 March 2014)

And brushing his teeth on my toothpaste!! As you do ;-)


----------



## Supertrooper (14 March 2014)

Meant toothbrush


----------

